# Stomped the Pomps!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The pompano bite was on all week in Gulf Shores so I decided to devote yesterday afternoon to the beach. Me and my friends Alan and Dave hit it and killed it. In a few hours, between the 3 of us, we caught 31 pomps between 12 and 19 inches with the average being around 17 inches. We kept our limit of 9 and released the rest. Got a bunch of ladyfish as well of course along with a searobin.

Beautiful day and awesome bite to go along with it.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Do you need Ms Yellowfin to post the pictures? Awesome job!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

superchicken said:


> Do you need Ms Yellowfin to post the pictures? Awesome job!


No, I haven't had time to download them yet

Whats your number? I can send you some pics on the phone


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

just pulling your chain.....havent done much surf fishing but from what I read on here that is a heck of a day as far as numbers go? Wish I lived closer! In Longbeach Ms where I grew up we didnt have pomp's, just the catfish and red's and trout. Great haul! :thumbsup:


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Congrats.....nice job


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i'm guessing by the amount you three kept that 3 is the limit in AL?...we can keep 6 a piece in FL...i know you knew that...just asking and also good report...glad ya'll got intoem'


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

*Nice*

I agree. I just left Gulf Shores, and the pomp bite was crazy. Nice catch,
hope you can get back on them soon.


----------



## usaxray25 (May 21, 2011)

Where were you at on the surf in GS? West Beach, Orange Beach? I have been interested in surf fishing--have rods for it just never tried it. Any tips? I am down at the gulf or pass all the time on weekends fishing. Thanks


----------

